# Wow...it actually works.



## winklmj (Dec 26, 2009)

I just spent the past 3 days turning a bunch of scrap metal into all these bits:








So I could make this:







My first engine. Elmer's Wobbler #25.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4IzSNfbLu0[/ame]


----------



## Maryak (Dec 26, 2009)

Wink,

Congratulations on a very nice build and a smooth runner. :bow: :bow:

Whats next : ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 26, 2009)

Runs like a champ. Congrats!

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Wink.

When we see a new build running the grins of HMEM's members around
the world overshadow the builders grin.

Congratulations on the runner! :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Dec 26, 2009)

Holy Cow, wink! That thing just buzzes right along.

Great little runner you have there. Congratulations ;D

And welcome to HMEM!


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice!  Clean, simple design, and runs like a top!


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 27, 2009)

Wobblin... Nah, that little sucker is strokin!!

Nice job!


----------



## seagar (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations, nice work,so don.t stop now.What's next? :bow: :bow: :bow:

Ian(seagar)
Coffs Harbour,
Australia.


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Dec 27, 2009)

well done, now for the next one


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 27, 2009)

Great job on your engine. It feels good to know that you can build something and moreover that it runs when you're finished with it. What's next?
gbritnell


----------



## black85vette (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice. Always satisfying to see bits and scraps turn into something cool. Good work.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome Wink.
1st engine in 3 days! Wow.

What's next? And when you work on it...more pics please!


----------



## winklmj (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words.

The smiles keep coming. I've switched to running it off of canned-air for computer-keyboard-dusting. It likes that better than the 2hp compressor I was using before as it runs at a more reasonable speed. It's been sitting on the kitchen bar since and I can't help but give it a puff or two of air to watch it run every time I go by. I've almost used up the can already 

What's next? Who knows. My brother saw it and wants me to make it actually do something. I don't think this one is powerful enough for any real work. I've thought of making it ring a tiny bell (which would really drive the wife mad) or blow bubbles with the exaust. But maybe a stronger engine is in the future. 

I got my mill and lathe a little over a year ago with intentions of making mountain-bike parts--I guess I need to get around to doing that but I've been having fun with other diversions.


----------



## itowbig (Dec 29, 2009)

yeeeeee  that runs right along there . put some wheels on it and power that around that would be cool.
nice build and a nice little runner thanks for showing us :bow: :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice build Wink. Its always especially nice to see first runners on the forum. Great pics and video too.

Bill


----------

